# Tour HD



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

also hab grad mit drivinghost geredet. wir werden demnächst ne tour rund um HD starten

datum 4.september

alles weitere hier:

beginn. ca 12.00 HBF Heidelberg. von da aus dann über die thingstätte hoch auf den weisen stein bis zum turm. kurze rast. da oben is ein kleiner biergarten. dann runter nach dossenheim zur schauenburg ruine. kann man schöne pics machen und über die rheinebene bis in die pfalz schauen. dann rüber nach schriesheim.. straße zurück nach HD.

Optional würd ich sagen dort dann noch hoch auf den königsstuhl. und nen schönen trail runter ins tal surfen.

höhenmeter ca 1000-1100 2 berge 
Länge: keine ahnung. es lohnt sich. schätzungsweise 40-50km

für jeden zu machen. also nichts wirklich schwieriges drin. teils waldautobahn. aber das meiste sind schön single trails die sich durch den wald schlängeln. technisch ok. anlieger. etc. also macht n haufen gaudi. zu den bikes is zu sagen. jedes bike is tauglich. je mehr federweg desto besser. also 130-150mm sind perfekt. teilweise verblockt und steinig.

in Hd gibts einige schöne biergärten zum einkehren. schloß etc.


ciao Lucas 

PS: werde versuchen demnächst mal n paar pics zu organisiern.
PPS: ganz oben is ein altes bachbett trockengelegt. da sind einige steine drin. macht schon spaß aber wem das du "hart" is der kann auch den trail parallel dazu fahren. ohne steine. (ich denk da an die HT fraktion. dort gibts die meisten platten)


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2005)

Terminkalender sieht gut aus bei mir !   

Fehlt nur noch das Rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. August 2005)

muß es grade am 4. september sein? das einzige WE wo ich im urlaub bin    
kann man das net ne woche vorher oder nachher machen? wäre mir wirklich ein anliegen das zu verschieben! die tour kenne ich stellenweise und würde sie sehr gern mitfahren, nur eben nicht an dem tag. 

ansonsten krall ich mir lucas und / oder dirk und laß mir ne privatführung geben  

also, checkt doch mal obs auch wann anders geht


----------



## drivingghost (21. August 2005)

Ich bin dabei.

Ramin


----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

he fisch erstens werd ich mit C geschrieben. und 2tens musst du da wohl oder übel mit mir die privattour machen. der dirk kennt den weg nämlich gar NED:      
wie gesagt wir können gern nächste woche was ausmachen. fahre ma zu 2. oder 3. jenachdem.aber bring dein dickes bike mit und lass des CC gedöns zu Hause   

ciao Lucas


----------



## powderliner (21. August 2005)

sicher das die tour 40-50km sind?? kommt mir weit vor! auf jedenfall ist alles mehr als HT Tauglich auch das von dir beschriebene Flussbett ist sehr gut mit HT fahrbar.


----------



## sharky (21. August 2005)

ich hab dich doch mit c geschrieben  

also fahrt ihr nächste woche auch? wann wo? können samstags auch gern früher starten. hab in dossenheim nen schlafplatz. kann dann ab 8.00 los  

das cc gedöns hätt ich sicher net eingepackt, auch wenn ich letztes mal damit doch recht gut durchgekommen bin  

schick mal ein paar details wie du es geplant hast nächstes WE


----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

hi markus.  meinste ned insgesamt 40km. ? 2 berge etc. nach Heidelberg von schriesheim aus sinds ja schon 15km oder so. und das müsse ma ja fast 2mal fahren.
ja kalr is alles HT tauglich. hab nur gesagt das die die wollen das flussbett umfahren KÖNNEN. da es dort bekanntlich immer die meisten platten gibt.

@ sharky. 8uhr is zu krass. aber mal schaun.


hier kann man sich eintragen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1190


----------



## fire-flyer (21. August 2005)

als tourenneuling bin ich jetzt mal dabei
müsst mir nur sagen wann wohin usw


----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

steht doch alles da   
wir treffen uns am besten in mannheim am HBF. da kommste ja eh vorbei. so um 11.15 oder so. dann sind ma um 11.30 oder 40 in HD


----------



## fire-flyer (21. August 2005)

alles klar 
des machen ma am besten im icq aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2005)

Ich kann noch am WE vom 10-11 Sept. und 17-18 Sept. sollte auch gehen, da hätte ich MTB Besuch aus Bad Hersfeld da ! Die Zwei fahren garantiert auch mit !    und ich brauch mir keine Gedanken über eine Tour zu machen   

Und wir hätten eine Frau dabei   ! Und noch besser ! Sie ist ganz klar stärker als ich ! Berg auf und ab !!!


----------



## Dschens (21. August 2005)

Werde mich wohl auch anschliessen. Wenn aber zwei Wochenenden zur Auswahl stehen, entscheide ich mich aber vermutlich erst Ende dieser Woche, an welchem ich dabei bin. Oder ist das nächsten Samstag nen Date zwischen zwei Fischen?

@Haiflyer: Ich bitte aber zu berücksichtigen, daß ICH Dich gestern nicht berghoch gequält habe, also mußt Du mich dann nicht bergab quälen. Obwohl, den Philweg hoch ist auch schon nicht ohne.


----------



## Haiflyer (21. August 2005)

hi

leider steh ich grad aufm schlauch .wer von gestern bist du denn ? 
ich quäle niemanden. außer er hats verdient


----------



## Dschens (21. August 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> leider steh ich grad aufm schlauch .wer von gestern bist du denn ?
> ich quäle niemanden. außer er hats verdient



Hehe, dann is ja gut. Ich war bei eurer gestrigen Tortur nicht dabei, deshalb hast Du ja auch (noch) keinen Grund, mich zu quälen.


----------



## Haiflyer (22. August 2005)

ahso ok. hehe


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. August 2005)

> steht doch alles da
> wir treffen uns am besten in mannheim am HBF. da kommste ja eh vorbei. so um 11.15 oder so. dann sind ma um 11.30 oder 40 in HD


Heidelberg ist dann wie angegeben 12.00 HBF, ja?

Dann fahr ich da wieder mit.


Gruß    Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (22. August 2005)

guten morgen

jawoll 12.00 uhr in HD am HBF. und von da aus dann hoch.

ciao Lucas 

PS: freu mich schon. die schmerzen lassen langsam nach hehe


----------



## ph!L (22. August 2005)

powderliner schrieb:
			
		

> auf jedenfall ist alles *mehr* als HT Tauglich



so ist es, bin da ein Jahr lang "nur" mit dem HT rumgefahren.....


----------



## Haiflyer (22. August 2005)

wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil oder wie war des. hab nie bestritten das man das nicht alles mit HT fahren kann. ich sagte bloß das die die nicht wollen außenrum fahren können weil es in dem feld die meisten platten gab. und phil du weist genau was ich mein. manu hatte damals auch mehrmals nen platten in dem stück. das war das einzige. ich war nur um das wohl der mitfahrer besorgt. mehr ned


----------



## powderliner (22. August 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil oder wie war des. hab nie bestritten das man das nicht alles mit HT fahren kann. ich sagte bloß das die die nicht wollen außenrum fahren können weil es in dem feld die meisten platten gab. und phil du weist genau was ich mein. manu hatte damals auch mehrmals nen platten in dem stück. das war das einzige. ich war nur um das wohl der mitfahrer besorgt. mehr ned




sorry Lucy Platten gibts dort wahrscheinlich auch nur bei denen die nen superlight reifen haben oder einfach pech wie man es überall im wald etc. haben kann... ansonsten no prob....


----------



## Haiflyer (22. August 2005)

ja momentan fahr ihc ja noch die maxxis. aber sobald ihc nen reifen find der gut is und leicht fliegen die runter. bergab sind die einsame spitze. aber bergauf. oh my god.
der manu hat da acuh shcon platten gehabt. aber deshalb muss ma sich ned streiten. habs nur gut gemeint. so denn

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (22. August 2005)

@lucas
stell doch den termin kommenden samstag auch mal in das last minute biking rein
vielleicht finden sich ja noch mitfahrer


----------



## Haiflyer (22. August 2005)

stimmt gute idee. kann ich machen


----------



## kraichgauer (22. August 2005)

@ Haiflyer : schau nochmal deine Beschreibung im Last Minute Biking an :
Da steht in der Beschreibung noch etwas vom 4. Sept. drin  ist vielleicht etwas missverständlich  
Leider kann ich am 27.8. so wie´s bis jetzt aussieht nicht teilnehmen  
(Bin halt noch auf Tour)
Gruss aus .......     Ritch


----------



## Micro767 (22. August 2005)

Gute Nachrichten aus LA !

Werd Freitag oder Samstag das neue Rad abholen können !   

Dieses Wochenende wird es zwar aus anderen Termingründen noch nicht passen aber dann kommen ja 3 Wochenenden an denen ich Zeit habe (hoffentlich kommt nichts dazwischen)   

Greetz Dirk


----------



## sharky (22. August 2005)

@kraichgauer
am 4. findet auch net tour statt, die am 28. ist ein sondertermin weil ich am 4. net kann 
bin echt mal gespannt wie es sich den weißen stein mitm fully runter fährt, kenne die strecke bisher nur mitm HT wobei sie da auch net schlecht geht

@dirk
ich rechne dann mal die wochenenden nach dem 4.  fest mit dir! ggf. kann man dann mal hier bei mir was in den löwensteiner bergen machen, hier hat es auch einige "berge" respektive hügel in der höhenkategorie vom katzenbuckel. allerdings sind die anstiege da deutlich humaner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (22. August 2005)

@ Sharky :  langsam begreif ich gar nichts mehr , die Tour ist aber
am 27. 8. angemeldet und nicht am 28.8.  Schau mal nach!
aber die Uhrzeit u. der Ort steht : 12.oo am Hbf HD   wenigstens was.....

Gruss aus ...... Ritch


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2005)

am 03-04 Sep werd ich nicht mit fahren können !

Hab ganz vergessen das ich da bei 2 Touren in der Ecke Röhn/Fulda/Bad Hersfeld dabei bin ! Sprich das ganze WE dort bei den MTB Freunden bin !

Und noch hab ich mein neues Rad nicht unter meinem Hintern und so lange fahr ich weder hier noch dort mit !


----------



## Haiflyer (24. August 2005)

ALSO AUFPASSEN.
diesen Samstag den 27.august kann ich definitiv NICHT. bin am montagh im training umgeknickt und arzt meinte bis mindestens am WE keine Belastung.
SO jetzt könnt ma gucken wies sonntag is dann fahrn wir eben da.
die tour am 4ten die ich eingtragen hab beim last minute biking steht nacht wie vor.

@Dirk schade aber macht nix wenn du ned kannst. wird sicher noch öfter ne tour geben zum stein. 

bis dann

ciao Lucas 


PS: @dirk. hat sich was mit den pedalen ergeben


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2005)

min. 1 Tour MÜSSEN wir zusammen auf den Stein machen !!! Kann wohl net angehen das ich fast von zuhause aus die Tour machen kann und noch nicht dort oben war !!!   

Für die Pedale hab ich bisher noch keinen Preis bekommen !


----------



## Haiflyer (24. August 2005)

alles klar kein problem. eilt ja auch ned sonderlich.
ja klar fahrn wir mindestens einmal zusammen. wenn der herbst ned arg verregnet is könne ma ja auch noch lang fahren. und im winter halt mit beleuchtung.


----------



## Dschens (26. August 2005)

Gute Besserung, Haiflyer. Das wirft allerdings die Frage auf, ob Mountainbikern das Betreiben gefährlicher (Ausgleichs)sportarten während der Saison untersagt werden sollte.
Nichtsdestotrotz, an diesem Wochenende bin ich in der Pfalz unterwegs, somit bleibt für mich nur die nächste Woche. Ich hab mich deshalb auch für die Tour am 04.09. eingetragen und werde bereits beim Treff in MA zugegen sein. Außer mich reitet der Teufel und ich fahre als Einstimmung schon mal die 30 km nach HD.

Hier noch die Zugverbindungen MA - HD:
11:07 - 11:23 S2
11:29 - 11:44 S3
11:34 - 11:48 RE
11:37 - 11:53 S1

Also Fliegender Fisch: Denk dran, Sport ist Mord!


----------



## Haiflyer (26. August 2005)

so also hier mal n update. mir gehts scho wieder recht gut. fuss merk ich kaum nochwas. zieht zwar schon noch aber gut. denke ma wenn das wetter passt bin ich sonntag am start. von mir aus auch schon vor 12. könnt ihr entscheiden.
wer kommt denn am sonntag jetzzt definitiv ?

ciao Lucas


----------



## dox (26. August 2005)

Dieses Mal bin ich noch nicht dabei.
Nächste Woche schon.

bis dann
Kai


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. August 2005)

Eigentlich hatte ich mit dem Fisch den Samstag ausgemacht, aber Sonntag würde ebenfalls passen. Wäre dann also dabei.


Gruß    Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (26. August 2005)

hi

ok dann sind wir bis jetzt

geisterfahrer
haiflyer
fireflyer mit kumpel
sharky ? 
mirco ?


für NÄCHSTE woche steht dann an

haiflyer
flying host
micro
geisterfahrer
dox
fire flyer
rainbow

hoff ich hab niemanden vergessen.

wann solle ma am sonntag fahren ? von mir aus auch schon um 10 oder so. mir wurscht. dann muss ihc mein A***** oh verzeihung popo halt mal ausm bett bewegen.,


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2005)

Mich muste leider aus beiden Touren streichen   

Sonntag komm ich von einer Grillparty aus Alzey erst zurück, da fahrt ihr schon und ich kämpfe noch mit dem Restalkohol.

Nächste Woche fahr ich ja in die Röhn zum radeln, die MTB Bekanten besuchen, welche vieleicht am 17-18 Sept. dann zu mir zu Besuch mit den Rädern kommen !


----------



## alex75 (26. August 2005)

Ich komme auch mit, aber 10 Uhr wäre mir ein bißchen zu früh; könnnen wir uns auf 11 Uhr einigen?

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Haiflyer (26. August 2005)

@alex. mir wurscht. ja 10 uhr is wirklich bissel früh. jenachdem was morgen abend noch los is.
dann 11 oder 12. lasse mas bei 12. so wies ausgemacht war. des reicht auch gut.

@ mirco. alles klar. schade. dann hoff ich das du am 17. oder so dabei bist

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (26. August 2005)

sonntag 12 uhr am HBF in Heidelberg. wär schön wenn viele kommen würden. wetter soll ja geil werden.
ansonsten für welche die über mannheim fahren wir treffen uns um 11 uhr in Mannheim am HBF und fahren dann nach HD.
einfacher isses aber wir treffen uns in Heidelberg um 12 uhr vorm bahnhof. da is son platz.

ciao Lucas


----------



## fire-flyer (27. August 2005)

alles klar bin dann um 11 am mannheimer bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. August 2005)

Wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß morgen auf der Tour !


----------



## sharky (27. August 2005)

hi lucas.

ich hänge wegen morgen planungstechnisch noch total in der luft! kannst du mir deine nummer nochmal geben? ich ruf dich morgen früh dann an und melde mich ob ich kommen kann.

gruß
mathias


----------



## Haiflyer (27. August 2005)

du hast post. 
hoff es klappt mit morgen also das du kommst. würd mich freun. so denn

ciao Lucas

@micro. danke. hoff du bist bald wieder am start
@fire. alles klar wir sehn uns. 11 uhr am gleis  oder wo ? weist du wann dein zug eintrudelt ? 
S-bahn geht um 11.07 weg oder um 11.29. würd sagen die um 11.07 is gut. dann treffe ma uns kurz vor 11 am eingang HBF: ok  schick mir mal deine nummer per PM mit namen etc. dann kann ich anrufen falls ma sich ned findet etc.
danke


----------



## sharky (27. August 2005)

sooooooooooo, nachdem ich sämtliche wochenendverpflichtungen sortiert, fahrtstrecken optimiert und lästige hausarbeit gemacht habe, kann ich sagen daß - sofern ich den junggesellenabschied heut abend überlebe - ich (mit dem FF zusammen) um kurz nach 12 in HD eintrudeln werd. also bitte net punkt 12 die kurve kratzen


----------



## Haiflyer (27. August 2005)

du ich fahr morgen auch mit restalkohol hehe. heut abend is noch partyyyyyyyyyyyyyy freu freu. aber mit restalkohol fährt sichs eh viel besser. ok dann warten wir auf den herrn sharky. bis dann

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (27. August 2005)

auch auf den herrn geisterfahrer dürft ihr warten denn wir sitzen in einem boot, ääääh, zug! 
ich fahr ungern mit restalk da die beine da immer so schwer werden.  aber du scheinst ja gut im training zu sein


----------



## Haiflyer (27. August 2005)

hehe falls du mit training saufen meinst joa. der rest lässt zu wünschen übrig. so havvan is kalr. ihc bin dann mo fort. bis moin jungs. alla dann

ciao Lucas


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. August 2005)

Sorry, bei mir wird das heute doch nix. Nächste Woche bin ich aber dabei und brems euch alle aus.   

Gruß       Geisterfahrer


----------



## sharky (28. August 2005)

naja, bei mir war es heute ja leider auch nix


----------



## Haiflyer (28. August 2005)

sers
 so sind wieder daheim. war ne kleine tour mit grad mal 35 km. 600hm. also ein berg. war aber dennoch sehr geil. dem fire flyer ham wirs heut voll gegeben hehe    aber muss sagen    absolut top dafür das er noch nie im wald war. hammer. freu mic hauf nächste woche. hoff wir hatten sonntag ausgemacht. samstag bin ich auf der eurobike.

ciao Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (29. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

hat jemand was dagegen, wenn wir uns am 04.09. schon um 11 Uhr in Heidelberg am HBF treffen? Ich guide euch dann zum Weißen Stein.
Lucas treffen wir oben, er wird mit dem Bus zum Langen Kirschbaum fahren und dann gemütlich zum Weißen Stein rollen. 

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Haiflyer (29. August 2005)

danke du sack. jetzt sieht das wieder so aus als ob ich freiweillig mim bus fahre. nene so is das ned. der fire flyer hat leider momentan noch große konditionelle defizite. sprich ich fahr mit ihm mim bus bis auf 2/3 höhe und dann weiter mim radel. wir treffen uns dann oben. der arme bub war ganz schön fertig heute. aufn stuhl kann er ja allein mim bus fahren. da fahr ihc dann mit. da treffen wir ihn dann oben,
bis denn

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (30. August 2005)

so a<lso mir is egal ob 11 oder 12. ich muss jetzt ins bett. bis moin.

ciao Lucas


----------



## drivingghost (30. August 2005)

Fein, er muss ins Bett, ich bin schon wieder auf Arbeit.

Mir ist es auch egal ob 11 oder 12.


----------



## dox (30. August 2005)

Mir ist es auch egal wann wir fahren. Aber um 11 wär mir etwas lieber.
@zwei Nachtschwärmer: um die Uhrzeit schläft jeder normalle Mensch.  
KAi.


----------



## Haiflyer (30. August 2005)

@ drivinghost. das tut mir leid für dich das du da schon wieder arbeiten musst   

@ dox. da geht jeder normale mensch ins bett hehe. bin da grad heimgekommen. und jetzt schon wieder wach. menno. aber is ja geiles wetter. leg ich mich an den see und penn da.

zur tour. also mir is wurscht. wie gesagt ich werd halt den 3/4 berg mim bus fahren mim fireflyer und dann die restlichen 100Hm fahren. dann runter. und dann aufn stuhl oder so. da kann er allein mim bus fahren und ich fahr mit euch. hoff du kommst mit deim geilen radel    je mehr fw desto geiler. ah des wird geil.

bis dann


ciao Lucas


----------



## dox (30. August 2005)

JA drivingghost und ich kommen mit den Freireitern und genug Federweg.


----------



## Dschens (30. August 2005)

Mir ist die Abfahrtszeit auch egal, solange wir nicht schon mitten in der Nacht starten. Btw welche Seite des Hbf in HD ist denn Treffpunkt, die zur Straba hin oder die Längsseite, so daß man noch die Möglichkeit zum Fahrradtausch hätte?


----------



## Haiflyer (30. August 2005)

hi

also ich kenn nur einen ausgang. gen hauptausgang mit dem platz davor wo ca 50000000000000000000000000000000000 räder rumstehn.    da treffe ma uns . bzw da trefft ihr den alex. der guidet euch dann hoch. ich warte schon oben.   muss ja mim bus fahren    egal. dafür dann 2 berge.,

ciao Lucas 

PS: alex das mit der tour is noch so ne sache am Donnerstag. mein bike is noch in der werkstatt und ich weis ned wann ichs wieder bekomm. ruf da morgen ma an. könnt sein das des doch was größeres is mit den bremsen. ma schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph!L (31. August 2005)

wieso fahrt ihr denn mit dem bus hoch, so wird seine kondition doch auch nicht besser   

wie siehts aus mit DO lucy?


----------



## powderliner (31. August 2005)

Nen Bus? Lucy fährt doch gar nimmer das big hit oder doch wieder? 

@phil
willst morgen wieder fahren gehn?


----------



## drivingghost (31. August 2005)

Ok, einigen wir uns auf 1100.  
Also was soll ich nun mitbringen? Rennrad oder CC HT?   (;

Ok, war Spaß. Mir ist natürlich bewusst dass es eine Wandertour wird und ich nichts brauche ausser festem Schuhwerk und einem Wanderrucksack natürlich nichts...


----------



## Haiflyer (31. August 2005)

so also der fireflyer kommt ned mit sprich ich kann mit euch mim bike hochfahren. sehr gut is mir auch lieber als mim bus.
@markus. nein n kumpel wäre noch mitgefahren der is aber konditionell gesehn ned so auf der höhe und der wäre mim bus gefahren aABER Da er ned weis wolang etc wär ich mit ihm gefahren. aber gut hat sich ja erledigt. 
@phil mein bike steht noch beim pfaffenhuber. bekomm des erst morgen abend wieder. sorry.
aber sonntag steht. also 11 uhr am HBF. sehr gut.  
bis denn

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (1. September 2005)

so ich geh dann ma ins bett .alex dir ne schöne tour heut mittag. wir sehn uns am sonntag.
@phil. wir am samstag . freu mich schon


----------



## drivingghost (1. September 2005)

jaja, schlaf gut. ich darf arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (1. September 2005)

sach ma ramin was schaffst du eigentlich das du um 4 uhr arbeiten gehst ? is ja hammer krass.  
des WE wird sau anstrengend aber naja kann ja dann am montag wieder pennen.
so denn. wunderschönen tag euch allen

ciao Lucas


----------



## ph!L (1. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> des WE wird sau anstrengend aber naja kann ja dann am montag wieder pennen.
> so denn. wunderschönen tag euch allen
> ciao Lucas



jaja   

was ist eigentlich mit deinem rad los das es zum onkel doc muss ?


----------



## Haiflyer (1. September 2005)

naja anfangs war ich nur dort weil die bremsen gequitscht ham. ham dann keramikpaste draufgeschmiert. jedoch war da noch irgendwas an nem kolben. was weis ich. jetzt is se wieder heile

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (1. September 2005)

sonntag blauer himmel und 30 grad. perfekt. freu mich so.


----------



## alex75 (1. September 2005)

So hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack für Sonntag (das meiste runter war übrigens Trail...):


----------



## Haiflyer (1. September 2005)

ja genau. sehr geil.


----------



## ph!L (2. September 2005)

abrunner schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack für Sonntag (das meiste runter war übrigens Trail...):




nicht schlecht, waren echt schöne trails! werde Sonntag auch da sein.

gruss


----------



## Haiflyer (2. September 2005)

ph!L schrieb:
			
		

> werde Sonntag auch da sein.
> 
> gruss




na das hoff ich doch. bis morgen kleiner


----------



## kraichgauer (2. September 2005)

Hi, 
da ich auch gerne wieder dabei wär und später noch einen Freund 
auf dem Speyrer Hof besuchen würde wollt ich die Insider fragen 
wo ich mein 4rer Gefährt am besten abstell ? Danach zum Bahnhof HD 
roll und nach der Tour nen idealen weg zu meinem Ziel hab.
Danke !

Ansonsten würd ich natürlich gern mit der Katzenbuckelfraktion 
anreisen! Tut mir Leid, Jungs!


----------



## ph!L (2. September 2005)

kraichgauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ... wollt ich die Insider fragen  wo ich mein 4rer Gefährt am besten abstell ? Danach zum Bahnhof HD



am besten einfach vor der Nachtschicht, sind keine 2 Minuten vom BHF!

EDIT : natürlich kostenlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (2. September 2005)

Wenn wir am Königsstuhl unser Material morden dann parken wir meisten vor Heidelberg. Rechte Neckarseite, da ist ein recht großer Parkplatz, da wo mal gegenüber das Schokoladenwerk war. Sind dann noch ca. 6-7km bis zur alten Brücke, von dort aus ist man recht schnell am Bahnhof.
Oder Du bist faul, fährst Durch die Stadt und suchst Dir da einen Parkplatz, wie Lucas beschrieben hat. 

Falschfahrer, dummer dox und ich kommen mit dem Zug, werden dann wohl um 1103 in Heidelberg aufschlagen. Also kurz auf uns warten, nicht gleich losdüsen wenn die Kirchturmuhr 11 mal läutet.


----------



## kraichgauer (2. September 2005)

@ ramin : hattest du den Eindruck dass ich bei unserer letzten ( ersten)
Tour nicht alles gegeben hab.....?  Ich bin alles ausser faul  und Schoko mag
ich auch nicht!

@ Heidelberg insider : Ich such nen strategisch günstigen Parkplatz so zwischen drin ! Weiss ja nicht wo wir fahrn und wo dazu  im Vergleich die Klinik liegt.

Gruss aus Rappenau


----------



## Haiflyer (2. September 2005)

naja der parkplatz vor der nachtschicht is schon sehr zentral und einfach gelegen. am besten da parken.
@ramin. nl wir warten ned. kommt dann hinterher. ganz einfach


----------



## alex75 (2. September 2005)

@Kraichgauer

Entweder parkst Du direkt am Speyererhof und rollst dann zum HBF runter oder parkst - wie von ph!l vorgeschlagen - vor der Nachtschicht.

Persönlich finde ich die zweite Möglichkeit besser, passt besser zur geplanten Tour und erspart Dir 'ne fiese Steigung...

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2005)

Ich wünsch Euch ein schönes Wochenende und ne klasse Tour !

Ich denk an Euch wenn ich in Schwarzenborn über den Truppenübungsplatz radele    und Abend schön Essen gehe   

Bin mal gespannt wann ich es wieder schaffe ne Tour mit Euch zu fahren   

Viel Spaß !


----------



## kraichgauer (2. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> naja der parkplatz vor der nachtschicht is schon sehr zentral und einfach gelegen. am besten da parken.
> 
> Ich dachte mehr an nen Parkplatz so zwischen drin .... ( strategisch)
> da ich auf jedenfall weiss (egal wie) das die Mitte  nicht  die
> ...


----------



## kraichgauer (2. September 2005)

@ abrunner : egal wann und wie,  ich muss hoch zur Klinik wenn ich 
meinen Freund besuchen will !

Ich dachte dass vielleicht die Klinik in der Nähe des Weges liegt und 
ich dann event. aussteigen könnte ,

Gruss aus Siegelsbach .. Ritch


----------



## Haiflyer (3. September 2005)

Welche klinik meinst du genau ??? wenn wir zum stuhl hoch radeln kannst dich ausklinken. des dürfte dann ned mehr so weit sein. meinst du die kopfklinik oder was ? 

ciao Lucas 

PS: Eurobike heut war so porno. yes. wüsst schon wieder für was ich mein jahresbudget ausgeben würde.


----------



## Haiflyer (3. September 2005)

http://www.downhill-board.com/showf...45&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=4&vc=1

so hier mal n paar pics von heute.

bis morgen jungs um 11 uhr gelle.
bis dann

ciao Lucas 

PS: vielleicht meldet sich ja der ein oder andre noch. ramin hast du meine nummer =?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (3. September 2005)

wehe wir sind morgen wieder nur 3 leude. dann bekomm ihc n aggres


----------



## drivingghost (3. September 2005)

wir schlagen mit drei mann auf. 
deine nummer habe ich nicht.
und jetzt bin ich weg. 
bin tot. 
ramin.


----------



## kraichgauer (3. September 2005)

Klinik hat sich erledigt, mein Kumpel durfte übers WE nach Hause.
(ja er ist vom Dach gefallen, aber es geht wieder aufwärts)
Könnt jetzt doch mit dem Zug anreisen!

wann und wo wäre da Treffpunkt ?

gruss aus Hoise


----------



## alex75 (3. September 2005)

kraichgauer schrieb:
			
		

> Klinik hat sich erledigt, mein Kumpel durfte übers WE nach Hause.
> (ja er ist vom Dach gefallen, aber es geht wieder aufwärts)
> Könnt jetzt doch mit dem Zug anreisen!
> 
> ...



Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr vor dem Hauptbahnhof in Heidelberg.


----------



## Haiflyer (4. September 2005)

wunderschönen guten morgen. na seid ihr alle fit ?  freu mich schon. is zwar momentan mit 19 grad noch ned so warm aberich denke das erübrigt sich heutmittag.
also dann bis um 11

ciao Lucas


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2005)

Klar, die Sonne lugt schon über die Dächer. Das wird klasse. Ramin, Kai und ich machen uns jetzt dann auf den Weg.

Bis nachher

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (4. September 2005)

War ja eine langweilige Tour. Nur dumm im Neckartal rumrollen. 


Nein, die Tour hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Es waren viele Trails dabei, viele sehr schön technisch, ekelige Anstiege, die ja auch mit dazu gehören, die Pannen die immer mal wieder auftreten, alles in allem eine richtig feine Tour. 

Ich habe es vollends sturzfrei bis nach Hause geschafft, das muss ich auch mal erwähnen, 
ein Foto von unserem Schönling Kai werde ich hier später veröffentlichen.


----------



## Haiflyer (4. September 2005)

so bin auch wieder gut daheim angekommen.
war ne richtig geil tour. das letzt stück hatte es technisch ganz schön insich. danke alex fürs zeigen.  
an alle andren. hoff wir fahrn bald wieder zusammen.
und hoff es hat euch auch spaß gemacht. 
bis dann

ciao Lucas 

PS: bilder gibts bei mir. muss ma gucken ob ich se online stell. ansonsten über icq. 151550504


----------



## Dschens (4. September 2005)

Bin auch wieder daheim und von mir das gleiche Urteil: Saugeile Tour!!! Das mit dem Bergabfahren übe ich noch. Versprochen.

@drivingghost: Du solltest in Deinem Tourbericht vielleicht noch erwähnen, daß Dich jetzt keiner mehr mag. Hehe. Ach ja, mein Schlauch "war" noch der originale, ein Specialized Ultralight. Soll wohl ein Race-Schlauch sein. Fragt sich nur, für welche Rennen die Teile geeignet sind.

@Lucas: Wieso ist die S-Bahn eigentlich schneller in MA als ich mit meinem Rad? Ist ja ärgerlich. Okay, muß zugeben, daß ich noch über die "trailähnlichen" Wege im Käfertaler Wald gedüst bin. Waren noch mal schöne 30 km zum Rasen. 

Noch ärgerlicher ist nur, das ich Idiot mir mein wohl verdientes Bier nicht kalt gestellt habe. Argh!

Ciao, Dschens

Jeder Zeit wieder!


----------



## alex75 (4. September 2005)

Hallo Jungs   

Unsere Tour war wirklich erste Sahne   

Hier mal das Höhenprofil...






Gruss Alexander


----------



## Dschens (4. September 2005)

abrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal das Höhenprofil...


Wieso ist da eigentlich nicht eingezeichnet, daß Ramin sein Rad die letzten zwei Anstiege hochgeschoben hat? Zumindest müßtest Du ihm dafür die Höhenmeter abziehen.

Ach ja, großes Lob an die beiden Guides, an Alex auch noch für den Weg am Neckar.

Ciao, Dschens


----------



## Haiflyer (4. September 2005)

gelle ramin wieso hast du geschoben. pf. man man man. tour war echt klasse. danke fürs höhenprofil. mir tun richtig die hände weh heute. krass.
fand die technischen stücke mit am geilsten. die serpentinen und davor. wo sich der kraichgauer leider verabschiedet hat. mit den steinen. dafür gibts     

ciao Lucas


----------



## drivingghost (4. September 2005)

Mit der Sache dass mich keiner MEHR leiden kann. Das war vorher auch nicht anders. Mich konnte noch nie jemand leiden. Daran habe ich mich aber gewöhnt. (;
Dazu dass ich die letzten zwei Anstiege schieben musste, das tut mir leid. Ich muss noch an meiner Kondition arbeiten. Wird aber beim nächsten mal sicher besser. Gell Lucas.

edit:

hier kann man kai kuggen:

Bremsbacke


----------



## Haiflyer (4. September 2005)

hehe jaja ich arbeite dran.
poste mal die pics von seim arm und dem rad. hehe und dem bremshebel


----------



## ph!L (4. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> poste mal die pics von seim arm und dem rad. hehe und dem bremshebel




genau, wir wollen alles sehen   

P.S. schöne tour heute!


----------



## drivingghost (5. September 2005)

werde ich heute nacht online stellen. jezt fehlt die zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (5. September 2005)

du und keine zeit. ihc lach mich tot. man man man. hehe.


----------



## Haiflyer (5. September 2005)

pics sind online in meinem fotoalbum


----------



## Micro767 (5. September 2005)

o.k. ich hab was verpasst !

Aber mein WE war auch sehr gut mit 2 Touren, je. ca 60 km und knapp 1000hm, durch den Knüllwald und rund um Schwarzenborn (Bilder sind auch schon online    )

Habt Ihr schon nen weiteren Touren Termin ins Auge gefast ?   
Und was hat es mit dem Bremsgriff auf sich ? Normal sieht er ja nicht aus aber auch nicht als wäre es Zufall !?


----------



## Haiflyer (5. September 2005)

das soll dir ramin erzählen. der is schuld dran.
neuen termin ham wir noch ned. die nächsten WE siehts bei mir mau aus. werd nur unter der woche radeln gehn können
am We erst wieder ab oktober


----------



## ph!L (5. September 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hat es mit dem Bremsgriff auf sich ? Normal sieht er ja nicht aus aber auch nicht als wäre es Zufall !?




Das ist der "Zufall" wenn man hinter dem Ramin fährt


----------



## dox (5. September 2005)

Der "Zufall" wenn man hinter dem Ramin fährt nennt sich auch "Steinschlag"   
War aber ne geile Tour. Danke an alle Guides.   
Mir gehts eigentlich ganz gut. Nur das Duschen war ein bißchen s c h e i ß e.


----------



## kraichgauer (5. September 2005)

Auch von mir das Prädikat : War`ne geile Tour.
Mein Dank gilt allen Beteiligten der Tour : Ankurbler, Guides, Initiatoren, Pfadfinder, Mitbiker, Monteuren sowie den Rettungskräften !
Kameradschaft, Hilfsbereitschaft und Verständiss während der Tour
waren bestens. So macht Tourenfahren im Team  S p a s s.

Natürlich war die Tour kein Spaziergang und stellenweise Materialmordend.
Bei mir wars noch ein platter Schauch vorn als wir in  Mosbach aus Zug 
ausgestiegen sind.  Und heute erst gesehen :
Reifen hinten geschlitzt und Karkasse gerissen. Ab in den Müll.
Vom abgerissenen Trinkflaschenhalter wollen wir gar nicht reden.....


----------



## Haiflyer (5. September 2005)

ja stimmt schon war sehr materialmordend. aber das stimmt hilfsbereitschaft etc war super. 
dennoch technisch ab und zu schon grenzwürdig für den ein oder andren. vorallem die serpentienen am ende. sehr geil.
hoff wir wiederholen das und alle beteiligten kommen wieder.

@kraichgauer. wie hast du denn den flaschenhalter abgerobbt ?


----------



## drivingghost (5. September 2005)

So, kurzer Einwurf von mir, ganz spontan:
Diesen Samstag eine Tour bei uns im Odenwald. 

Ausgangspunkt wie beim letzten Mal in Neckarelz am Bahnhof, von dort aus wieder den Berg hoch Richtung Neckargerach, oben dann einen schönen langen Trail ins Tal runter. 
Durch den Wald über Autobahnen auf den Berg bis zum Katzenbuckel hoch, von dort aus erst die Singletrails runter bis auf die Autobahn, ab da entweder Highspeed bis zur Burg Eberbach oder ich finde vorher noch einen Trail bis zur Burg Eberbach. Von dort aus soll es bis nach Eberbach einen Singletrail mit unzählingen engen Kurven geben, wenn ich da den Einstieg finde wird der gefahren, ansonsten der kurze knackige Steinedownhill. Von Eberbach entweder über den Neckar, zur Burg Stolzeneck hoch, den eternal trail in verkehrter Richtung entlang, dann Autobahn bis zur Minneburg und dort noch einen heftigen downhill oder in Eberbach gleich wieder einen Berg in Richtung Katzenbuckel hoch, nicht mehr ganz hoch, über Autobahnen, technisch primitiv aber sehr schöne Landschaft, auf dem Berg dann wieder durch die Wälder zurück nach Neckargerach bzw Neckarelz. 
Das wäre das Eine, da müsste ich noch ordentlich rumfahren am Freitag und Trails suchen, 
die 2. Möglichkeit wäre die, dass wir wieder in etwa die gleiche Tour wie beim letzten mal fahren, eben nicht die Kickerstrecke sondern die Trailroute, nach dem eternal trail nicht die Rheumastrecke (mir gefällt sie, wem noch?) sondern kurz hoch und noch einen kleinen downhill zur Burg, 
von Eberbach diesen Haarnadelkurventrail hoch zur Burg, weiter zum Katzenbuckel, von dort aus dann wieder runter auf anderen Wegen nach Neckargerach, von dort, je nach Kondition, Neckartal oder über die Hügel bis nach Neckarelz.
Version ist auf jeden Fall traillastiger, die würde ich persönlich bevorzugen. 
Aber ich beuge mich der Mehrheit, wenn denn eine zusammenkommt und sich ein paar Mitfahrer finden. 
Ich bin dabei, der Fisch wird sicher auch mal wieder mitfahren, Falschfahrer vermutlich, ...
Ich werde später noch einen neuen thread starten, den hier verlinken und einen Termin ins Last Minute Biking setzen. 

Als sammelt Euch zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (5. September 2005)

sorry ihc kann ned mit.


----------



## kraichgauer (5. September 2005)

Samstags hab ich meistens ein Problem: 

Da hat mein Fahrrad seinen freien Tag !

Aber lasst euch durch mich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## kraichgauer (5. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @kraichgauer. wie hast du denn den flaschenhalter abgerobbt ?


Beim  90 Grad rechts Downhill hat der sich in ner Wurzel verhakt
und sich dann unter dem Laub verabschiedet!
Sei doch bitte so gut und such mal danach wenn du das nächstemal die Stelle passierst.
Ich glaub ohne Pfadfinder find ich da nicht mehr hin....


----------



## Haiflyer (5. September 2005)

ok ich werd ma gucken. glaub aber ned das ma den wieder findet. is des gewinde noch ganz ? im rahmen


----------



## Dschens (6. September 2005)

kraichgauer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Natürlich war die Tour kein Spaziergang und stellenweise Materialmordend. Bei mir wars noch ein platter Schauch vorn als wir in Mosbach aus Zug ausgestiegen sind. ...


Laß mich raten, Du hast im Zug hinter Ramin gesessen? 



			
				kraichgauer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vom abgerissenen Trinkflaschenhalter wollen wir gar nicht reden....


Abrunner und meine Wenigkeit werden heute vermutlich noch ne Runde drehen. Mal schauen, ob wir den Trail mit den beiden Bächen und dem fies im Weg stehenden großen Felsen einbauen können. Schließlich weiß ich, wo ich nach dem Flaschenhalter zu suchen habe. Ich hoffe nur, das Teil und die Flasche sind nicht tarnfarben.



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ... dennoch technisch ab und zu schon grenzwürdig für den ein oder andren. ...


Naja, zum einen waren alle clever genug, ihr Leistungvermögen einzuschätzen, und zum anderen, nur Übung macht den Meister.



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> So, kurzer Einwurf von mir, ganz spontan:
> Diesen Samstag eine Tour bei uns im Odenwald. Ausgangspunkt wie beim letzten Mal in Neckarelz am Bahnhof, ...


Ich hätte Interesse, müßte allerdings mit der Bahn anreisen, daher die Frage, ist das der Bahnhof, an dem die S1 Lautern-Osterburken hält? Außerdem müßte die Abfahrtszeit am Vormittag sein, der Abend ist bei mir nämlich schon verplant.

Ciao, Dschens


----------



## drivingghost (6. September 2005)

So, hier der neue Thread:

Tour Neckarelz-Eberbach 

Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass wir jetzt in den wechseln, wie auch zuvor von Sharkys in den von Haiflyer. So kommt man nicht mit all den postings durcheinander und die jeweils bevorstehende Tour bekommt die meiste Aufmerksamkeit von den usern im Forum. So finden sich eventuell noch ein paar Mitfahrer.

Das Ganzkörperfoto von Kai habe ich auf meinem Memorystick, der wird aber nicht von meinem Laptop erkannt. Kann das Bild also erst Donnerstag oder Freitag online stellen.

@dschens: mit den Zügen darfst Du mich nichts fragen, da kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. Aber bei  diebahn.de einfach mal Heidelberg-Neckarelz eingeben und er sucht Dir die Verbindung raus. Von Neckarelz hat man aber die Möglichkeit, weiter nach Osterburken zu fahren in die eine, oder nach Stuttgart in die andere Richtung. 

Und jetzt setzte ich noch einen link für die Anmeldung im Last Minute Biking in den anderen Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (8. September 2005)

Dschens schrieb:
			
		

> Laß mich raten, Du hast im Zug hinter Ramin gesessen?
> 
> nö.... aber mit Voodoo geht  so was auch  von weiter weg, du brauchst
> nur nen  Nagel  oder  ein  Dorn aus Heidelberg
> ...


----------

